# Questions About HOC



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm a noob to all of this and have a few questions about HOC for the experts, and Zoysia experts in particular. I have Zorro Zoysia which has a recommended HOC range from 1/4" to 3". I've been cutting it at 2.5" as it's very thick and my Fiskars push reel bogs down immediately if I try to cut it at 2".

It looks pretty good for an average lawn, but I would like to get it down to 3/4 or 1 ". I tried cutting it down with a rotary and even that chokes out trying to cut it at 2" Its THICK! The places I did try to cut it down that low looked very brown, not straw colored....a dark muddy brown. The blades are dark down below 2".

My question is this: How low can you cut Zoysia and have it recover and how fast does it recover? Does it matter if you cut it down so low that the whole lawn is dark brown or would that be killing the lawn? In spring when you "scalp" the lawn how low does that mean? Does that mean set your mower to 1/4" and take it down to the soil or what? I honestly have no idea how much I can cut off at once, how low I can go to scalp, and whether or not taking it so low that it is dark brown is killing it or not, or how long it takes Zoysia to recover.

I'm throwing myself out there as the dummy because I need answers, and maybe other noobs will get some knowledge from it as well.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I would wait until Spring to take it down if you are getting browning. You are essentially scalping, and zoysia will take a while to recover. I wouldn't stress it out now when the grass is prepping for dormancy. In the Spring, take it down as low as you can without hitting the dirt. I cut with the rotary as low as it will go and bag the clippings. I will be able to do that at least twice as thick as the zoysia gets. Once you get there it is time to put the reel to work. Be prepared for a very long and dirty day. The zoysia may come in a little thin at first, but will thicken up as the temps do.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I would wait until Spring to take it down if you are getting browning. You are essentially scalping, and zoysia will take a while to recover. I wouldn't stress it out now when the grass is prepping for dormancy. In the Spring, take it down as low as you can without hitting the dirt. I cut with the rotary as low as it will go and bag the clippings. I will be able to do that at least twice as thick as the zoysia gets. Once you get there it is time to put the reel to work. Be prepared for a very long and dirty day. The zoysia may come in a little thin at first, but will thicken up as the temps do.


Thanks Spammage. Do you scalp your zoysia every spring? And would that be the time to level with some sand or would you wait until summer? My plan is to use a power rake to thin it out a bit, bag all of that, then cut it down to 3/4" with the rotary bagging all of that, then take it down to 1/2" with the reel mower catching the clippings, then possibly leveling with some sand. Is that too much at one time? Would I have sand in my lawn for months? :lol:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I do scalp every Spring. I certainly think you could begin smoothing the lawn with the Spring scalp, but the growth is slower with cooler temps, so it will take longer to cover than if you do it in late Spring or early Summer.

Scalping is just that. You are removing the growth point of the blades and the grass will have to create new ones. Might as well force the grass through that only once instead of stressing it multiple times unnecessarily.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

I wouldn't scalp or cut Zoysia low at all. It doesn't perform or respond to that type of scalping like Bermuda and Tif. Mine is ultra dense and likes it around 2-4" HOC. It needs around six hours of sunlight and it's golden. Requires double or more the water Bermuda and Tif requires/needs. I love my Zoysia. It's the kind of grass you WANT to take your shoes and socks off and walk on it. It comes from China meaning it loves water.

slomo


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I prefer this look for zoysia. :thumbup:



Spammage said:


> Lawn recovering nicely from dethatch/verticut last week. Much less puffy to walk on as well.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Scalp in zoysia is cutting low enough that the black mold under the leaf canopy is visible is generally below the node of the growing leaves....and will set it back.

Wait til spring.

Going into dormancy healthy will allow a better start in the spring. It'll be torture and test your patience after.

It'll go low ...just remember you'll be cutting >1 week in all that sun.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I do scalp every Spring. I certainly think you could begin smoothing the lawn with the Spring scalp, but the growth is slower with cooler temps, so it will take longer to cover than if you do it in late Spring or early Summer.
> 
> Scalping is just that. You are removing the growth point of the blades and the grass will have to create new ones. Might as well force the grass through that only once instead of stressing it multiple times unnecessarily.


Good deal, I will go with my plan, but do leveling after spring. Is it best to get it as low as possible when you do level, or just do it at the desired HOC?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ware said:


> I prefer this look for zoysia. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me time, give me time :lol:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Scalp in zoysia is cutting low enough that the black mold under the leaf canopy is visible is generally below the node of the growing leaves....and will set it back.
> 
> Wait til spring.
> 
> ...


I'm cutting every 3 days now as it is. For Zoysia it grows pretty quick.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Following up this thread regarding specifically zoysia HOC, would any of you share your cuttings heights and variety?

I have Meyers z52 zoysia that was cut approximately 1.5" the first season after the initial sod was laid. I am looking to take it down to a more appropriate height??? OSU Extension recommends 0.5-0.75" for zoysia in Oklahoma. I might be willing to do 0.75-1.0" after I add sand to smooth my yard in late spring. (The moles/possibly voles have decimated my yard this fall.)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Following up this thread regarding specifically zoysia HOC, would any of you share your cuttings heights and variety?
> 
> I have Meyers z52 zoysia that was cut approximately 1.5" the first season after the initial sod was laid. I am looking to take it down to a more appropriate height??? OSU Extension recommends 0.5-0.75" for zoysia in Oklahoma. I might be willing to do 0.75-1.0" after I add sand to smooth my yard in late spring. (The moles/possibly voles have decimated my yard this fall.)


Was that 1.5" with a rotary? If so, my experience has been you'll automagically be able to mow a little lower without scalping with a Tru-Cut.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I was cutting it about 2" with the rotary until mid June. Then, I used the reel mower (with front roller) to cut it at 1.5".


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> I was cutting it about 2" with the rotary until mid June. Then, I used the reel mower (with front roller) to cut it at 1.5".


I probably live within 10 miles from you and also have Meyers on one side of my house about only 300 ft2. It only receives 5-6 hours of sunlight durning the growing season. It didn't like to mowed below 1in. Never really looked good until I raised my HOC to 1.25. I also smoothed some areas last season and it still hasn't totally recovered. In my micro environment it's a slow grower. Obviously my limited sunlight plays a factor. Someone at a sod farm once told me "first year it sleep, second year it creeps, and the third year it spreads".


----------

